# iMac keyboard



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm finding that with the keyboard supplied with my iMac last year, that very frequently capital letters are not appearing, they stay in lower case. It's irritating having to keep going over them, yet with my old Performa 580CD which I've had for over nine years, it's only in the past couple of years that the keyboard has done the same. I actually thought that having a new computer would take me back to the ease of my old keyboard of 1995 which needed only a light touch.

Does anyone know why the new keyboard does this and if it can be improved, or is the hardware now not as good as it used to be?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

A good test would be to try another keyboard on your computer and/or try your keyboard on another computer.

The keyboard could need cleaning. It could also be wearing out.


----------



## bradmcfo (Nov 12, 2004)

*washing ur keyboard*

i co-op at apple and beleive it or not you can wash the keyboards under warm water if u have spilled anything in it.. just make sure to let it dry a few days before u re connect it..


----------



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

My keyboard was new last year and is kept covered. Nothing has been spilled on it, and in just a few months it can't have worn out. It seems to be a sensitivity thing. Can this be improved?


----------



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

Following up from my query. Recently at a friend's house I spoke with a dealer for Linux and he said that all keyboards work on a time system. The slower the setting, the more likely they are NOT to type capitals. Mine was set to about 75%, but increasing it to the maximum speed hasn't made a scrap of difference. I'm not a two finger pounder, so perhaps my small fingers aren't depressing the shift key long or hard enough. 

But I find it strange that the keyboard for my 1995 Mac Performa 580CD didn't develop the problem for years, and I see that it has wider gaps between the tops of the keys than the one provided with my 2004 iMac. Curiously, the distance from the control key on the left to the enter key on the right is exactly the same, 17 and a quarter inches. So how can this be? I've measured, and the keys for my old Mac are half an inch across at the top, but for the new iMac they are nine sixteenth of an inch, the difference making it easier to touch the wrong key. If you are making more mistakes typing, it could well be the design of the modern keyboard.


----------

